# maybe world´s smallest slingshot



## Lars (Jan 4, 2013)

made as a little fun competition at the forum from jörg sprave


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is teeny-tiny!!! How about a few words on how it is made and how you shoot it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome!!! :king:


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> Now that is teeny-tiny!!! How about a few words on how it is made and how you shoot it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I'm betting on "full gnat."


----------



## skip (Jan 16, 2013)

*I want to see the video shooting this.*


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Talk about micro! Did you have to use on of those magnifying lens with the circular light on it ? To cool.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like an accurate and strong shooter.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You GO! Lars.


----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2013)

yea tiny

but i didn´t test it

it is made from the wire of an breakfast plastic bag closing wire (i don´t know the name lol)


----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2013)

ok

it shoots

you should turn on the speakers lol


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Very pocketable!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a hoot! I'll bet you had fun making that one. Thanks for the video.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------

